# My spiders.



## basin79

Phidippus Regius.

Reactions: Like 37 | Thanks 1 | Love 16


----------



## basin79

Some very rare photos of my Sicarius Terrosus (sand spider).

Reactions: Like 14 | Helpful 1


----------



## basin79

Red fang.

Reactions: Like 28 | Love 10


----------



## basin79

My little Phidippus Regius has kicked its skin out.

Reactions: Like 15 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ratmosphere

Spectacular pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

basin79 said:


> Red fang.



I wants me one of these beasts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Toff202

Great pictures! Which Araneomorphae do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Toff202 said:


> Great pictures! Which Araneomorphae do you have?


The ones in the pics and a couple of Gandanameno sp babies.


----------



## basin79

Post shed feed.

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 9


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Pretty Phid!  As soon as they're large enough put up some photos of the Gandanameno sp!


----------



## basin79

Grasshopper99 said:


> Pretty Phid!  As soon as they're large enough put up some photos of the Gandanameno sp!


I will do. It'll take a while probably. 

Here's the jumper taking down the moth.

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA

basin79 said:


> Post shed feed.


Dat face !

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Grasshopper99 said:


> Pretty Phid!  As soon as they're large enough put up some photos of the Gandanameno sp!


I know it's not what you meant but these are the Velvets the day they arrived a few weeks ago. Bigger than I thought they'd be but still small. Phone pics (I didn't have my camera then).

1.






2.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Those are some cute slings!


----------



## basin79

This gal arrived today. 

Sicarius Terrosus. 













You can see she's missing her first left leg and second right. Hopefully a few sheds and she'll be perfect.

Reactions: Like 11 | Sad 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Noticed a few mites in with the Gigas slings. They're rubbish at house keeping. Anyway I decided to rehouse them. 

Sling 1 (testicle with legs). This ate a large cricket recently. It won't be getting fed for a while. 







Sling 2 had some real attitude. Bless. 







Note the mites. 







The attitude carried on in the new larger tub.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

The little rascal was out and about again. Bagged a small adult male cricket.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Gigas sling 1 shed the other day. So they've both shed in my care now. Can't wait until they put some size on. I loved my adult female.


----------



## basin79

I hadn't seen my jumper out and about prowling. Just found out the reason. New clothes.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## antinous

Being a mygalomorph, I'm guessing the gigas will have the same lifespan as some tarantulas? Also, how many _Sicarius _species do you have? I'm realllyyyyy trying to get into other mygalomorphs and true spiders.


----------



## Toxoderidae

that little Phid is just adorable! It looks so pleasant and happy whilst munching on prey bigger than it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Toxoderidae said:


> that little Phid is just adorable! It looks so pleasant and happy whilst munching on prey bigger than it.


They do look all chuffed with themselves somehow I agree.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Well my little jumper is a male. 

In other news my Macrothele Gigas sling 2 has turned into a little monster. It was always the more cautious of the two but that's changed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Jumper having a wander around me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Just noticed Gandanameno sp sling 2 had shed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79

Noticed the tiny Gandanameno sp sling 1 had shed and kicked the skin out. On retrieving it the spider came out so I gave it a feed. Managed to record it.


----------



## basin79

My red fang girl has laid an egg sack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202

Congrats! Did you pair her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Toff202 said:


> Congrats! Did you pair her?


No. And she shed a month or 2 ago too. I've emailed the supplier and I'll see what he says. I've no idea if she was wild caught or not. But with her shedding I'd have never imagined she'd go on lay eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Just noticed a smart little web on some cork bark I bought. Managed the  get a video of the occupant. Any ideas what it could be?






A screen shot of the spider.


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Just noticed a smart little web on some cork bark I bought. Managed the  get a video of the occupant. Any ideas what it could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screen shot of the spider.


After a quick look on the web (no pun intended) it looks to be a _Segestria florentina._


----------



## basin79

Segestria Florentina (???) feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

I fed her a cricket yesterday which she took with great relish. Seemed it didn't quite fill her up and she's started to eat her egg sack.


----------



## basin79

Phidippus Regius out for a wander.


----------



## basin79

Managed to grab a few pics of my Phidippus Regius. I'm glad I got your get some more later hopefully.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlostlamb

I love your pics! What do you shoot with?


----------



## basin79

Unlostlamb said:


> I love your pics! What do you shoot with?


Nikon D5500 with their Micro NIKKOR 40mm macro lens.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Unlostlamb

I need to get a macro lense so bad! ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

Unlostlamb said:


> I need to get a macro lense so bad! ​


I love mine. Well I have to it's the only lens I've got.


----------



## Unlostlamb

I have a few lenses, but the macro lense is my next one. Whenever I happen to get one


----------



## Majo

So true !! when you start breeding instects, taking pics is so fun


----------



## basin79

Noticed both my Gandanameno sp had shed and kicked out their old skins.Managed to get sling number 2 on camera. Sort of.


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior

I was wondering how do you keep your Segestria species? My friend is interested in owning them but couldn't find any care info, only what their natural habitat is like


----------



## basin79

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I was wondering how do you keep your Segestria species? My friend is interested in owning them but couldn't find any care info, only what their natural habitat is like


It's just in the piece of cork bark I found it in on top of a bit of substrate.   It kept itself for god knows how long in the cork bark so it must know what it's doing.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79

My Phidippus Regius (Regal Jumping Spider) having a wander.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Found some old pics of my orb weaver. Almost 2.5 years ago. Happily I got some videos of her so I'm chuffed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Macrothele Gigas slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dopamine

Always wanted a jumping spider


----------



## basin79

dopamine said:


> Always wanted a jumping spider


They're fantastic little curious buggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dopamine

How long do they live on average? My biggest gripe about keeping true spiders is that they just don't live very long.


----------



## basin79

dopamine said:


> How long do they live on average? My biggest gripe about keeping true spiders is that they just don't live very long.


I'm honestly not sure. Not long though compared to a T. 12-24 months I think. Don't let that put you off though. What doesn't seem long to us is their life in its entirety. And it could be a great one with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp. Feeding part 1 and 2.











Took these 2 screen grabs so terrible quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I was wondering how do you keep your Segestria species? My friend is interested in owning them but couldn't find any care info, only what their natural habitat is like


I've got a related tube web that I keep in a 32oz. deli. Two pieces of corkbark leaning together, dry substrate, and a water dish. That's all they seem to need. I drop a cricket in on her webs every two weeks and she's molted twice in the past ten months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chanda

basin79 said:


> Some very rare photos of my Sicarius Terrosus (sand spider).


Ok, so I'm a little late to the party, but wow - what a beauty! Saw one at a recent reptile expo and was SERIOUSLY tempted.


----------



## chanda

basin79 said:


> View attachment 224495
> View attachment 224496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some old pics of my orb weaver. Almost 2.5 years ago. Happily I got some videos of her so I'm chuffed.


Great pictures! What were you keeping her in? I've always wanted to have a Nephilid but it's my understanding that they need tons of space -  to the point that anything short of turning over the guest bedroom would be too small.


----------



## basin79

chanda said:


> Great pictures! What were you keeping her in? I've always wanted to have a Nephilid but it's my understanding that they need tons of space -  to the point that anything short of turning over the guest bedroom would be too small.


I had her in a 450mm square exo terra and she did great. She built a small but fantastic web.


----------



## chanda

basin79 said:


> I had her in a 450mm square exo terra and she did great. She built a small but fantastic web.


Wow, I would have thought she'd need more room! I may have to look into getting one of these. I've had other orb weavers (Araneus gemmoides, Eriophora edax) refuse to web in captivity, both in large mesh pop-up butterfly enclosures (roughly 18" x 18" x 36" high) and in large hexagonal screen cages (roughly 18" across by around 24" high), despite having ample sticks available as anchor points and good air flow. On the other hand, I've been successful with Argiope argentata and Argiope trifasciata - both would make small webs in the available space, though they were not as robust nor as well-maintained as webs in the wild.


----------



## Venom1080

whats the venom like on the Ctenus?


----------



## basin79

Venom1080 said:


> whats the venom like on the Ctenus?


A little bitter with undertones of toffee.....

Not sure. I don't suppose it'll be nice though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79

chanda said:


> Wow, I would have thought she'd need more room! I may have to look into getting one of these. I've had other orb weavers (Araneus gemmoides, Eriophora edax) refuse to web in captivity, both in large mesh pop-up butterfly enclosures (roughly 18" x 18" x 36" high) and in large hexagonal screen cages (roughly 18" across by around 24" high), despite having ample sticks available as anchor points and good air flow. On the other hand, I've been successful with Argiope argentata and Argiope trifasciata - both would make small webs in the available space, though they were not as robust nor as well-maintained as webs in the wild.


I've got some videos of her on my youtube channel. The size didn't seem to bother her, just meant a smaller web for her to make. She took flies and cockroaches with no problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

cool channel btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Venom1080 said:


> cool channel btw


Cheers.


----------



## basin79

I'm proper in love with my two little buggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

I love those golden orb weavers! I don't think I've seen individuals keeping them successfully before...my local science museum had a spider exhibit for a while and they had a couple of juvenile females (I can't remember what species--I think something common--probably clavipes?).


----------



## basin79

Cyclocosmia Ricketti.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


>


I'm fascinated by those and I wish to know more about their venom potency. It's not that much what is available, on that sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm fascinated by those and I wish to know more about their venom potency. It's not that much what is available, on that sense.


I am, so just had to finally get one. I'm not sure on their venom either. I do believe Al Pacino said it best regarding these.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm fascinated by those and I wish to know more about their venom potency. It's not that much what is available, on that sense.


Just realised you where typing about my red fang and not about the trapdoor.

They are beautiful, beautiful spiders. I'd presume their venom has a bit of a kick to it although I'm hoping I never prove that myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

A quick out and in job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Absolutely adore this little man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> Just realised you where typing about my red fang and not about the trapdoor.
> 
> They are beautiful, beautiful spiders. I'd presume their venom has a bit of a kick to it although I'm hoping I never prove that myself.


Yes I was talking about the _Ctenus _sp. (or _Ctenidae _sp.?) "red fang/s", not _C.ricketti _(btw if I can ask, you bought _C.ricketti_ from TSS? Saw them months ago) :-s

I don't have a clue about the "red fangs" venom potency, but Christ, I honestly put those into my personally "a spider you don't wanna get tagged by" league, ah ah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes I was talking about the _Ctenus _sp. (or _Ctenidae _sp.?) "red fang/s", not _C.ricketti _(btw if I can ask, you bought _C.ricketti_ from TSS? Saw them months ago) :-s
> 
> I don't have a clue about the "red fangs" venom potency, but Christ, I honestly put those into my personally "a spider you don't wanna get tagged by" league, ah ah.


Yes a bought her from TSS. 

The red fangs certainly look like a spider that could put you on your arse. I'll certainly not be a guinea pig to test out their venom strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> I'll certainly not be a guinea pig to test out their venom strength.


Oh, indeed man. I'm just damn curios if those Africans can put the "lights off" of someone, like their Brazilian "cousins"


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, indeed man. I'm just damn curios if those Africans can put the "lights off" of someone, like their Brazilian "cousins"


I can't see them having the knockout power but I'm sure it'd ruin your day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cassiusstein

basin79 said:


> This gal arrived today.
> 
> Sicarius Terrosus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see she's missing her first left leg and second right. Hopefully a few sheds and she'll be perfect.


What do you use for such good lighting, if yoh don't mind me asking?


----------



## piggy145

basin79 said:


> I'm honestly not sure. Not long though compared to a T. 12-24 months I think. Don't let that put you off though. What doesn't seem long to us is their life in its entirety. And it could be a great one with you.


Ordered my first jumper this week, a Phiddipus Audacity, really excited to have my second jumper so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Cassiusstein said:


> What do you use for such good lighting, if yoh don't mind me asking?


Just the flash on my phone/camera.


----------



## Cassiusstein

basin79 said:


> Just the flash on my phone/camera.


Really??? My lighting never turns out that nice


----------



## Cassiusstein

basin79 said:


> Just the flash on my phone/camera.


Really??? My lighting never turns out that nice


----------



## basin79

Cassiusstein said:


> Really??? My lighting never turns out that nice


The more detailed pics on here on by my Nikon camera. ISO and shutter speed altered to get the right amount of brightness.

My camera phone has a decent flash so pics are never dark.


----------



## Cassiusstein

basin79 said:


> The more detailed pics on here on by my Nikon camera. ISO and shutter speed altered to get the right amount of brightness.
> 
> My camera phone has a decent flash so pics are never dark.


I still have to learn how to properly use ISO and shutter speed. Thanks!


----------



## basin79

Cassiusstein said:


> I still have to learn how to properly use ISO and shutter speed. Thanks!


I'm still learning how it all works. I just watched a couple of youtube videos to get the basic idea and then just play around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cassiusstein

basin79 said:


>


Wow! I really wanna get one, small size, short lifespan and all. Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Cassiusstein said:


> Wow! I really wanna get one, small size, short lifespan and all. Beautiful


They're phenomenal little rascals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## piggy145

You should think of getting a Hyllus Dardi. They're starting to get pretty common over here in the U.S. They reach sizess up to 25mm. Also they're really beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

piggy145 said:


> You should think of getting a Hyllus Dardi. They're starting to get pretty common over here in the U.S. They reach sizess up to 25mm. Also they're really beautiful.


One of those "giants" are on my wish list. Hopefully they'll get popular over here with plenty of CB stock.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Just realised I could open the window in the animal room without destroying the web of a spider outside. She's kept it in fantastic condition and I've wanted to feed her for a while.

Anyway I tried the window and the web wasn't attached so I gave her one of my blue bottles. Should keep her going a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Help wanted please. Video explains it.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Finally managed to get some pics of my juvenile female Gandanameno sp.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## schmiggle

Those are really great shots! I love the one of her upside down.


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> Those are really great shots! I love the one of her upside down.


Thanks. She was upside down I just rotated the pics.


----------



## basin79

This is what I did to finally get a pic of my girl.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Esherman81

Omg I can't stop looking at the pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Gandanameno sp (velvet spider) laying down her silken trap.


What a gorgeous spider, and cribellate to boot!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> What a gorgeous spider, and cribellate to boot!


Thank you for that. I'd never heard of the word cribellate before. I also didn't realise her silk wasn't sticky. I presumed it was as prey got stuck quickly.

So she's actually feathering the silk which in turn cases the prey to get tangled. Brilliant.

Every day is a school day. Thank you so much for that.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Thank you for that. I'd never heard of the word cribellate before. I also didn't realise her silk wasn't sticky. I presumed it was as prey got stuck quickly.
> 
> So she's actually feathering the silk which in turn cases the prey to get tangled. Brilliant.


Yep.

Cribellate spiders have a special silk spinning organ called a _cribellum_ that produces thousands of extremely fine silk fibers. As shown in your video, they fray the silk fibers by combing the them with the _calamistrum_ (a series of specialized leg bristles) on their hind legs.

The result is hackled silk that is mechanically sticky even though no glue is used.

Even though it is more labor-intensive to produce, hackled silk seems sticker than silk with glue. I have several _Kukulcania hibernalis_, and their silk sticks to everything. I once spent 30 minutes with tweezers and a magnifying glass to remove Kuk silk from a _Phidippus otiosus_ jumping spider that had inadvertently stumbled into a Kuk's web.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Adult male Phidippus Regius.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

My personalised coaster has just trapped. Love it. My little jumper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Certainly not a good video. But I actually got to see her "hunt". NOT IN THE VIDEO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Will you be my valentine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Not all books are written.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

My lass moulted and threw her carapace out. It's bigger than she was when I got her as a sling.












Upon retrieving the carapace she appeared so I decided to try her with a cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Tried to feed my Ctenus Red Fang. Got threatened. She's an adorable little arachind.

https://instagram.com/p/BRJi6t-hboF/

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Hi! I breed some Gandanameno, but they don't really seem growing up; except this point, they are going perfectly fine. How long is the juvenile period?


----------



## basin79

plantecarnivore said:


> Hi! I breed some Gandanameno, but they don't really seem growing up; except this point, they are going perfectly fine. How long is the juvenile period?


This girl seems to have grown quite quickly to me. However the male is still tiny although adult.

I got them on the 12/8/16. So she's grown a lot since then.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## schmiggle

I hope she turns out ok. I have no idea if this is a problem, but still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> I hope she turns out ok. I have no idea if this is a problem, but still


She's back to her usual stance now. She might do that regularly and I just never see it. Still strange to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

basin79 said:


> She's back to her usual stance now. She might do that regularly and I just never see it. Still strange to see.


That's good. You could set up a permanent camera and then check back to see if she does it sometimes


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> That's good. You could set up a permanent camera and then check back to see if she does it sometimes


I'm in that bloody often I nearly am a permanent camera.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Not a nice welcome to the world.


----------



## basin79

It wasn't aimed at spiders. But it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esherman81

I'm a true spider fan ..love seeing all the pictures ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esherman81

basin79 said:


> Not a nice welcome to the world.


 Oh amazing


----------



## Esherman81

basin79 said:


> My lass moulted and threw her carapace out. It's bigger than she was when I got her as a sling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon retrieving the carapace she appeared so I decided to try her with a cricket.


 Oh my so tiny ..


----------



## basin79

My little pet house spider. I'll be letting him go soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

This lass has just trapped. Heteropoda Lunula. She's a bit tatty but will be transformed when she sheds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> This lass has just trapped. Heteropoda Lunula. She's a bit tatty but will be transformed when she sheds.


Well she's just caught and is eating a cricket. Her first feed since she trapped. I can relax a bit now.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

This gorgeous little lass has just trapped. Phidippus Regius.








Index finger.














1p coin.








She settled in fast. Freshly hatched blue bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding. Love this little gorgeous girl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle

They always say that the reason jumping spiders attach silk before jumping in case they miss, but clearly it's at least partly so when the animal twice as big as you are starts flying around you aren't flung around on top of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> They always say that the reason jumping spiders attach silk before jumping in case they miss, but clearly it's at least partly so when the animal twice as big as you are starts flying around you aren't flung around on top of it.


Yes it works either/both ways.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Award 1


----------



## swatc1h

outstanding collection and pix .


----------



## basin79

swatc1h said:


> outstanding collection and pix .


Thank you. Mother nature deserves all the credit.


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> This lass has just trapped. Heteropoda Lunula. She's a bit tatty but will be transformed when she sheds.


Finally. This girl has fed. She's been eating a large adult male silent cricket for 24 hours.

I'm over the moon.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

Keeping a day-to-day log like that is a really good idea!


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> Keeping a day-to-day log like that is a really good idea!


I just write down when I get a new pet and when they shed.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My gorgeous little lass was out and about today. Managed to grab a few pics.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Juvenile female Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

All your animals, pics and videos are great, but the jumping spiders are very especially for me. I love them so much, years ago I had Phidippus regius, too. Now I can enjoy them on your pictures  . 
Maybe I'll buy them again, but not right now ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> All your animals, pics and videos are great, but the jumping spiders are very especially for me. I love them so much, years ago I had Phidippus regius, too. Now I can enjoy them on your pictures  .
> Maybe I'll buy them again, but not right now ^^.


I often go on youtube to look at animals I can't have for one reason or another. It "scratches the itch" so to speak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Duriana

Those are so colorful chelicerae on your P. Regius

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Duriana said:


> Those are so colorful chelicerae on your P. Regius


Yes. The males are very colourful.


----------



## Amarok815

basin79 said:


> Yes. The males are very colourful.


I do have to say, I find the females to be much prettier than the males.  We mainly get _P. audax _in my area (Texas), so I'm envious of your _P. regius _group!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

A freshly shed Heteropoda lunula.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Heteropoda lunula picture video.


----------



## Duriana

Wow that's amazing! I love those white dots on her legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Duriana said:


> Wow that's amazing! I love those white dots on her legs


Aye. They're stunning spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duriana

At  1:40 it looked like she waved at the camera

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AntoineGJ

Amazing jumping spiders. I do want some of them, and an Heteropoda lunula too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

A phenomenal take down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## basin79

Phidippus regius and the suicidal fly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Phidippus regius.





























Hyllus diardi. She's still small and is greased lightning. Hopefully when she moults a couple more times she'll be easier to snap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Duriana

Beautiful pictures! jumpers are on my top ten spider wishlist, I guess you could say. Every time I see one roaming about it's either a male or I don't have a container to catch them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nosiris

These salticid feeding videos have been the highlight of my day. Many thanks for sharing basin79!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Nosiris said:


> These salticid feeding videos have been the highlight of my day. Many thanks for sharing basin79!


They give me a much needed boost too.


----------



## keks

Nosiris said:


> These salticid feeding videos have been the highlight of my day. Many thanks for sharing basin79!


Each video of the jumping spiders is a highlight, they are adorable ^^.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AntoineGJ

What's the size of your jumping spider enclosures ?


----------



## basin79

AntoineGJ said:


> What's the size of your jumping spider enclosures ?


5.3lt braplast tubs. They seem to work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Hyllus diardi, the eight-legged cat ^^.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Caught a glimpse of my Macrothele gigas slings/juvies last night. 1 has snook in a shed. Could only see the abdomen and back legs but it's definitely shed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> A phenomenal take down.


That's amazing, so alert and seems to associate the lid coming off as dinner time, cool takedown from  your hand, awesome spiders....and extremely quick. Proper little show offs as well, their eyes are super sensitive to movement and light, would love to have a couple of these fellas/lasses, they seem to be right little characters.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> That's amazing, so alert and seems to associate the lid coming off as dinner time, cool takedown from  your hand, awesome spiders....and extremely quick. Proper little show offs as well, their eyes are super sensitive to movement and light, would love to have a couple of these fellas/lasses, they seem to be right little characters.....


She's incredible. She has a better take down yet off my arm. It was an amazing jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> She's incredible. She has a better take down yet off my arm. It was an amazing jump.


Did you catch it on video, would love to see it, if you've posted already what number is the post, thanks @basin79 love their little swagger like - "check me out I've got me a fly"


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> Did you catch it on video, would love to see it, if you've posted already what number is the post, thanks @basin79 love their little swagger like - "check me out I've got me a fly"


Yeah I've posted it. Here it is again though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> Yeah I've posted it. Here it is again though.


Wow - how fast was that, they've got so much character, and as you say the bungee rope is
Top Marks 10/10 for style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> Wow - how fast was that, they've got so much character, and as you say the bungee rope is
> Top Marks 10/10 for style.


Aye. They're absolutely incredible.


----------



## keks

... and NOT ONE!! jumping spider at the expo .


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> ... and NOT ONE!! jumping spider at the expo .


That's surprising.


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> That's surprising.


For me not. You can get here almost every defensive spider you want. But docile and/or cute spiders/tarantulas are rare. 
I can wait. Maybe some day I can get them too ^^. 
One table had a biiiiiiiiiig sign above. There was standing in big letters "regius". I wizzed to the table and ... found Python regius .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan

keks said:


> ... and NOT ONE!! jumping spider at the expo .


That's a pity, I don't have any, but watching @basin79 little crackers make me want a few of them, they all seem to have their own individual characteristics, I'm so in to them.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My gorgeous female Phidippus regius eating a brown cricket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My Hyllus diardi has just shed. Can't wait to see her out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Feeding my amazing Phidippus regius


I love how she takes prey off your hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

What a Beauty!! And she has tiny black hairy "ears" like an owl .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## keks

Adorable ^^. 
Seems that Hyllus diardi is trying to expand her radius of action .


@schmiggle ? Please help me to understand: Why did you rate my posting "sad"? :wideyed:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle

keks said:


> Adorable ^^.
> Seems that Hyllus diardi is trying to expand her radius of action .
> 
> 
> @schmiggle ? Please help me to understand: Why did you rate my posting "sad"? :wideyed:


Accidentally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

keks said:


> @schmiggle ? Please help me to understand: Why did you rate my posting "sad"? :wideyed:


Won't someone please think of the flies?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## keks

Ungoliant said:


> Won't someone please think of the flies?!


Of course ("I hope, I have enough flies for feeding my invertebrates") !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## keks

They are sooooo gorgeous .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Ok. NOW you're making me want one of those little suckers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## spotropaicsav

I like waking up to a daily picture of these guys, never gets old!


----------



## mconnachan

@basin79 I love the way you talk to your spiders especially your jumpers, like "eh sweetheart" it makes them look even cuter than they already are - haha if that's even possible, your accent is bloody brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

My gorgeous Heteropoda lunula surprised me with a moult. She only shed on 26/5/17. Didn't know how mobile she was so just got a few quick pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


>


The beauty of this spider overlays my fear of her shape. Every time you show her, I am totally stunned. Wonderful .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> The beauty of this spider overlays my fear of her shape. Every time you show her, I am totally stunned. Wonderful .....


Not that I don't with my other pets but seeing this lass really makes me glad to be alive and extremely fortunate to own her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

I know that I never can keep this spider, but I understand what you mean. I enjoy your videos ^^,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I know that I never can keep this spider, but I understand what you mean. I enjoy your videos ^^,


Why can't you keep one?


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Why can't you keep one?


To admire this Beauty in your videos is one thing, to have her in my room is another thing. I'm not sure, if I could keep her because of my phobia, and as far as I know is are Heteropoda not even the most docile species? And they are very fast? Or am I wrong? 
All this things together means to me: Hands off! You can't handle that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> To admire this Beauty in your videos is one thing, to have her in my room is another thing. I'm not sure, if I could keep her because of my phobia, and as far as I know is are Heteropoda not even the most docile species? And they are very fast? Or am I wrong?
> All this things together means to me: Hands off! You can't handle that .


They're exceptionally fast. This girl is absolutely astoundingly so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

keks said:


> To admire this Beauty in your videos is one thing, to have her in my room is another thing. I'm not sure, if I could keep her because of my phobia, and as far as I know is are Heteropoda not even the most docile species? And they are very fast? Or am I wrong?
> All this things together means to me: Hands off! You can't handle that .


You're right, but you wouldn't want to handle her anyway, that's the beauty of spiders. To me seeing them naturally, and not on your hand is the reason I/we keep them, they're just awesome. Especially beauties like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> You're right, but you wouldn't want to handle her anyway, that's the beauty of spiders. To me seeing them naturally, and not on your hand is the reason I/we keep them, they're just awesome. Especially beauties like this.


I agree about handling, or not handling to be precise. I do genuinely believe jumping spiders enjoy time out of their enclosures though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> I agree about handling, or not handling to be precise. I do genuinely believe jumping spiders enjoy time out of their enclosures though.


Without question, you can see that they "appear" to"enjoy time out of their enclosures, the way they're always checking out their surroundings is so cool, IMO the most intelligent species of spider there is.  You just have to watch Portia - "GENIUS" is how Attenborough described her. Who's going to argue with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## keks

mconnachan said:


> You're right, but you wouldn't want to handle her anyway, that's the beauty of spiders. To me seeing them naturally, and not on your hand is the reason I/we keep them, they're just awesome. Especially beauties like this.


Sorry when you misunderstood my posting, but: I NEVER would handle ANY spider (maybe except jumping spiders as basin79 does, but I don't have one ).  
My "hands off" means that I know I am NOT ABLE to care for a Heteropoda, so I never would buy one . 
I love basin79s videos of his girl, every time I enjoy the beauty of this animal, but I never could keep her in my own rooms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

keks said:


> I love basin79s videos of his girl, every time I enjoy the beauty of this animal, but I never could keep her in my own rooms.


Whether it's because of availability, money, space, or just a lack of experience, there are many spiders I am happy to enjoy vicariously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> Noticed the tiny Gandanameno sp sling 1 had shed and kicked the skin out. On retrieving it the spider came out so I gave it a feed. Managed to record it.


That's a Segestria species,which one I don't know.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie

So beautiful! I love jumping spiders, they're so interesting to observe. Whenever I see one outside I get so happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> So beautiful! I love jumping spiders, they're so interesting to observe. Whenever I see one outside I get so happy.


Aye. They're special alright.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veles

That's one truly beautiful spider!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> That's one truly beautiful spider!


Indeed.


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> Indeed.


Do you maybe have any ground spiders in your collection?


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> Do you maybe have any ground spiders in your collection?


Yes although I hate the term collection. They're not ornaments. Sicarius terrosus, Gandanameno sp and Macrothele gigas. My Heteropoda lunula is arboreal.


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> Yes although I hate the term collection. They're not ornaments. Sicarius terrosus, Gandanameno sp and Macrothele gigas. My Heteropoda lunula is arboreal.


By ground spiders i ment spiders from family Gnaphosidae.


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> By ground spiders i ment spiders from family Gnaphosidae.


I'm beyond useless with names.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> I'm beyond useless with names.


Do not worry about that my friend.So you have any of those?


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> Do not worry about that my friend.So you have any of those?


I don't think so. My true spiders are:
Gandanameno sp 
Macrothele gigas 
Heteropoda lunula 
Sicarius terrosus 
Hyllus diardi 
Phidippus regius 
Cyclocosmia ricketti.


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> I don't think so. My true spiders are:
> Gandanameno sp
> Macrothele gigas
> Heteropoda lunula
> Sicarius terrosus
> Hyllus diardi
> Phidippus regius
> Cyclocosmia ricketti.


Those are some great spiders you have.You should really get a  Gnaphosidae species,if you do not have problem feeding them other spiders who are their prefered diet.


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> Those are some great spiders you have.You should really get a  Gnaphosidae species,if you do not have problem feeding them other spiders who are their prefered diet.


I could NEVER feed a spider to another.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> I could NEVER feed a spider to another.


I understand,but thats how mother nature made them.I keep  S.blackwalli and  D.cupreus,i feed them other spiders because they refuse to eat insects.


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> I understand,but thats how mother nature made them.I keep  S.blackwalli and  D.cupreus,i feed them other spiders because they refuse to eat insects.


I would never choose to keep spiders that required other spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> I would never choose to keep spiders that required other spiders.


No problem man,i was just asking if you kept any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

There are many, many gnaphosidae in this wonderful world of ours, many of which do not require a diet of other spiders. I know at least some are specialized on ants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## basin79

schmiggle said:


> There are many, many gnaphosidae in this wonderful world of ours, many of which do not require a diet of other spiders. I know at least some are specialized on ants.


I keep predatory ants so that'd be a no go too.


----------



## Veles

schmiggle said:


> There are many, many gnaphosidae in this wonderful world of ours, many of which do not require a diet of other spiders. I know at least some are specialized on ants.


Yes but i live in europe where all large gnaphosidae like S.blackwalli are specialized spider hunters.


----------



## schmiggle

Veles said:


> Yes but i live in europe where all large gnaphosidae like S.blackwalli are specialized spider hunters.


I know basin79 keeps spiders not native to Europe (sicarius comes to mind), so that's not necessarily a problem in this case. I have no problem with keeping spiders that eat other spiders, so you do you.


----------



## Veles

schmiggle said:


> I know basin79 keeps spiders not native to Europe (sicarius comes to mind), so that's not necessarily a problem in this case. I have no problem with keeping spiders that eat other spiders, so you do you.


Thats great.S.blackwalli are not just good pets but they are also very useful at keeping tegenaria spiders at check in my shed,if it was not for them i would not be able to enter my shed from tegenaria gigantea webs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


>


She is a real beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> She is a real beauty!


Aye. They're absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Veles

basin79 said:


> Aye. They're absolutely fascinating.


For how long have you had her?


----------



## basin79

Veles said:


> For how long have you had her?


Not long. She arrived 9/12/16.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

New spider has trapped. Female Porrhothele antipodiana.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> New spider has trapped. Female Porrhothele antipodiana.


I hope you named her Shelob.



> Peter Jackson described this New Zealand species of spider as the inspiration for Shelob.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> I hope you named her Shelob.


Nope. Ariadne is the only spider name I'd consider. And I can't call all of my beauties that so they're nameless.


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Nope. Ariadne is the only spider name I'd consider. And I can't call all of my beauties that so they're nameless.


You can: Ariadne the big, Ariadne the small, Ariadne the burrower, Ariadne the black ... . Btw .. Ariadne is a beautiful name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> And I can't call all of my beauties that so they're nameless.


Why not?  Every spitting spider I find is named "Mr.  Spitter" regardless of size or sex.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## schmiggle

Ungoliant said:


> Why not? Every spitting spider I find is named "Mr. Spitter" regardless of size or sex.


"It's the spitting image of the last Mr. Spitter!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

schmiggle said:


> "It's the spitting image of the last Mr. Spitter!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## keks

Fascinating! But already struggling about her own webbing ^^. 
A very nice and interesting spider. How venomous is this species? And will she web the enclosure completely? 

Is there a difference between funnelweb spiders and tunnelweb spiders ? We have here a kind of such spiders, 
but they are tiny. The webs are about 20 square cm, the spiders about 1 cm bodylength.


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Fascinating! But already struggling about her own webbing ^^.
> A very nice and interesting spider. How venomous is this species? And will she web the enclosure completely?
> 
> Is there a difference between funnelweb spiders and tunnelweb spiders ? We have here a kind of such spiders,
> but they are tiny. The webs are about 20 square cm, the spiders about 1 cm bodylength.


She'll web the entire tub. That's why I provided plenty of anchor points.

I'm not sure what the difference is between tunnel and funnel webs unless it's literally down to their web design.

Supposedly the bite is supposed to be painful but non threatening. So probably not as potent as my 2 Macrothele gigas (giant Japanese funnel web). I'm massively smitten with this lass already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Thanks for your explanation, and I am curious how long it takes until the tunnel is ready .


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Thanks for your explanation, and I am curious how long it takes until the tunnel is ready .


The tunnel is built now. Just checked on her as I was feeding Zeus. She'll keep adding layers of silk though.


----------



## keks

Turbospider :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keks

I like this spider ^^.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I like this spider ^^.


She is very likeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My newest pet has just arrived. A young Eresus moravicus. Absolutely stunning even at this size. Judging by the yellow flecks I've got a female.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## keks

These spiders are great, congratulation to the new member of your family .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> My newest pet has just arrived. A young Eresus moravicus. Absolutely stunning even at this size. Judging by the yellow flecks I've got a female.


That genus has cute faces.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

My Eresus moravicus has taken her first feed with me. Also my Porrhothele antipodiana was hungry again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## keks

You really have incredible spiders .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> You really have incredible spiders .


I love spiders. They're incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> I love spiders. They're incredible.


They are, but you have very interesting species that are not so often seen ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> They are, but you have very interesting species that are not so often seen ^^.


Jumpers seem to be really taking off now. I think more and more true spiders will become more popular too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Jumpers seem to be really taking off now. I think more and more true spiders will become more popular too.


It is a pity that jumpers are apparently "out". It is not easy to find some.


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> It is a pity that jumpers are apparently "out". It is not easy to find some.


I've noticed them up for sale a lot more this year.


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> I've noticed them up for sale a lot more this year.


I got the impression in the last months, that in UK are more not so common species available as in the rest of Europe. I found only one offer for jumping spiders, on the expo there were not one. I had them on my list. Unfortunately I didn't want to have a scorpion at this time, there were many offers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## keks

She's cute when she burrows herself! ^^ 
I just researched HOW venomous this spider is :wideyed:! Is your specimen especially calm so you can "pick her out" of the sand only with a cup, or are they generally as calm as yours?


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> She's cute when she burrows herself! ^^
> I just researched HOW venomous this spider is :wideyed:! Is your specimen especially calm so you can "pick her out" of the sand only with a cup, or are they generally as calm as yours?


Mine is an adult male. They're a very docile species. Obviously you should NEVER handle one and be extremely careful around them but they're easy to deal with. And a pleasure.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Mine is an adult male. They're a very docile species. Obviously you should NEVER handle one and be extremely careful around them but they're easy to deal with. And a pleasure.


Oh, sorry *Mister* Sicarius . 
I read that their venom makes bad necrosis and other damages and there is no antidote. Nothing what somebody wants to have, so of course no handling at all. He is another special spider you have ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Oh, sorry *Mister* Sicarius .
> I read that their venom makes bad necrosis and other damages and there is no antidote. Nothing what somebody wants to have, so of course no handling at all. He is another special spider you have ^^.


You'd probably have to hurt one to get a bite. But yes, then you'd be in some trouble.

I see them the same as the Queen's royal guards. Keep themselves to themselves and are quiet. However annoy one at your peril.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> Mine is an adult male. They're a very docile species. Obviously you should NEVER handle one and be extremely careful around them but they're easy to deal with. And a pleasure.


 Not to mention  beautiful to look at


----------



## basin79

spotropaicsav said:


> Not to mention  beautiful to look at


"Gis a kiss"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> "Gis a kiss"


Kiss of death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## keks

She is fast. And funny when she don't find her entrance. Great to watch ^^.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Phidippus Regius., those green fangs make me want to buy 10 of these.


----------



## keks

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Phidippus Regius., those green fangs make me want to buy 10 of these.


I'd be happy to get only one of them .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I'm completely in love with my Gandanameno sp lass. Just look at her "face" at 1.38.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Nahhh stawp it, they are so cute, i cant handle so many videos of cute spiders...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> I'm completely in love with my Gandanameno sp lass. Just look at her "face" at 1.38.


They do have really cute faces, second only to jumping spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


That's one cool girlie. She cocked her head listening to you like she understands.
But she's really waiting for the fly, right?


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> That's one cool girlie. She cocked her head listening to you like she understands.
> But she's really waiting for the fly, right?


She wasn't hungry. She was just looking at me and/or my phone. They are extremely inquisitive though.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.


LOL at 20 seconds when she realizes there is a second fly but can't quite figure out where it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Cellar spider with eggs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## keks

She didn't built a "usual" eggsac? Looks like she has a berry in her fangs ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> She didn't built a "usual" eggsac? Looks like she has a berry in her fangs ^^.


I imagine that this is how they do it.


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> I imagine that this is how they do it.


Would you continue this documantation? I'm curious to see the development (?) of this eggs (without sac) ^^. Very  interesting thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Would you continue this documantation? I'm curious to see the development (?) of this eggs (without sac) ^^. Very  interesting thing.


She's had the eggs for around 2 weeks now. I just kept forgetting to get some pics.


----------



## keks

Oh! It's a pity. Maybe next time .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Oh! It's a pity. Maybe next time .


I have plenty of cellar spiders in my house but this is the first time I've ever found a female with eggs.


----------



## keks

Hope dies last .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

keks said:


> She didn't built a "usual" eggsac? Looks like she has a berry in her fangs ^^.


Cellar spiders and spitting spiders construct minimalist sacs. They are more like nets to carry the eggs, which may explain why you often find these spiders in damper places. (If the air were really dry, the eggs might desiccate without a sac to protect them.)

Here is a picture I took of a spitting spider with a similar egg sac (you can see some of the developing embryos):












Scytodes longipes (Scytodidae): Female With Egg Sac



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 2, 2017
__ 1
__
eggs
longipes
scytodes
scytodes longipes
scytodidae
spitting spider




						Scytodes longipes (Scytodidae): mature female carrying her egg sac

Commonly known as the...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Hyllus diardi having a wander around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Phidippus regius having a wander.


She looks so curious. Do you ever wonder what is going on in her little brain when she wanders around on your hand?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> She looks so curious. Do you ever wonder what is going on in her little brain when she wanders around on your hand?


All the time.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Eresus moravicus and Gandanameno sp feeding.


You could put someone's eye out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> You could put someone's eye out!


Literally.


----------



## keks

Yes, it is a very interesting spider, I like the vids of it ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## keks

That's a nice statue .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


LMAO!  Her rear end looks like a tick


----------



## keks

crone said:


> LMAO!  Her rear end looks like a tick


I thought the same, but I didn't want to tell it .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

keks said:


> I thought the same, but I didn't want to tell it .


Probably shouldn't tell the spid


----------



## keks

crone said:


> Probably shouldn't tell the spid


I think basin don't tell her ^^. He sure tries to avoid her to hear discriminating speeches from bad forum users .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## OliverWhatever

basin79 said:


>


Are you _sure_ he's alive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

OliverWhatever said:


> Are you _sure_ he's alive?


Very much so. He just wasn't hungry. They're extremely laid back spiders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

basin79 said:


>


I get this sort of thing with salamanders a lot, although there it isn't because they're not hungry, it's just a result of their not wanting to go for stuff that's literally on top of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

basin79 said:


>


I love these guys, cant wait to keep em one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

ShyDragoness said:


> I love these guys, cant wait to keep em one day


They're comical little buggers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

After a week of showing DKS like symptoms my beautiful little Hyllus diardi died yesterday. She deserved so much better. She was an absolute star.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> After a week of showing DKS like symptoms my beautiful little Hyllus diardi died yesterday. She deserved so much better. She was an absolute star.


I'm sorry for your loss. She was really cute.


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. She was really cute.


Aye. She was absolutely amazing.


----------



## keks

I'm sooo sorry for your loss, had just seen the video on youtube . She was such a gorgeous jumper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I'm sooo sorry for your loss, had just seen the video on youtube . She was such a gorgeous jumper.


Yep. She was a star.


----------



## basin79

The worst luck in the world. My Heteropoda lunula has died. I'm beyond gutted and I'm absolutely livid.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## keks

Oh dear basin, I'm so sorry for your loss. At the moment you are really stricken .


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

Wonderful pics of your wonderful spiders. Your losses are really bad, I hope this bad luck is over now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## dangerforceidle

Nice new addition!  But jesus, you've had a rough go with some losses lately.  I feel for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Really a nice new addition! I'm sorry for your loss too  ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Fed the cellar spider that lives in one of my kitchen cupboards a blue bottle that I'd hatched.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

Look at those setae on the femur segments!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

My Sicarius thomisoides has moulted. Wasn't sure whether these had the same "layout" as tarantulas but thanks to a few kind humans on Instagram I've been educated on the matter. 


I now have 2 males. A MM male and now this juvenile male. I'm a little bit disappointed but not too much. Males look similar to the females and still live a good few years.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

It's a basin79 upload extravaganza.  Today is a good day.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> It's a basin79 upload extravaganza.  Today is a good day.


Thanks.


----------



## basin79

Sicarius thomisoides post moult feed. Small juvenile male.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Some pics of my juvenile female Eresus moravicus and a blue bottle fly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Just had it pointed out to me on YouTube. My male Phidippus regius had "Venom" eyes on his carapace. I can't believe I never noticed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

I'm the very proud and fortunate owner of one of these beautiful jumping spiders again. A juvenile female Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


What a lazy little girl lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Some pictures of my Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Some pictures of my Hyllus diardi.


Groucho Marx lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Rehoused my gorgeous little Gandanameno sp earlier. 
















































These look sinister. Strange for such a cutie pie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Then and now.


12th August 2016












31st January 2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

They do have an angry expression, don't they?  Adorable anyway.

The sharpness of your photos is getting better and better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> They do have an angry expression, don't they?  Adorable anyway.
> 
> The sharpness of your photos is getting better and better!


I think they look super cute but I can see what you mean. They have a look like a teacher telling the kids to shut up. 

Thank you. I really should use a tripod but I can never get the angle right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist

Where did you get that cute Jumping Spider?


----------



## basin79

ArachnidSpecilist said:


> Where did you get that cute Jumping Spider?


I got my Phidippus regius male free. The female off ebay. The Hyllus diardi came from the spider shop.


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist

Were you able to catch any Jumping Spiders?


----------



## basin79

ArachnidSpecilist said:


> Were you able to catch any Jumping Spiders?


No. There's only little ones in terms UK.


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist

I can't seem to find Jumping Spiders in my house too.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Wolfspidurguy

hey man out of all your inverts which is your favorite?


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Wow man after watching just a few of your vids i subbed. Element feedings and it's really cool to see a content creator that's really invested in interacting with the boards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Wolfspidurguy said:


> hey man out of all your inverts which is your favorite?





Wolfspidurguy said:


> Wow man after watching just a few of your vids i subbed. Element feedings and it's really cool to see a content creator that's really invested in interacting with the boards


Apologies. Only just seen these. If you can quote me so I get a notification. 

My favourite invert is my Brachypelma hamorii. Now just because she's my favourite she wasn't /isn't my dream invert. That's my Scolopendra viridicornis. 

This place is absolutely fantastic. I've learnt so much off various members. I've also discovered tarantulas I wasn't even aware of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Apologies. Only just seen these. If you can quote me so I get a notification.


You can watch this thread to receive notifications of all replies. (If you select "and receive email notifications," it sends e-mail and Arachnoboards alerts. If you select "without receiving email notifications", it just sends Arachnoboards alerts.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

basin79 said:


> This place is absolutely fantastic. I've learnt so much off various members. I've also discovered tarantulas I wasn't even aware of


Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

basin79 said:


>


Great feeding and spectacular slow motion as always. And I love how you included it covering itself with sand again that's really cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Great feeding and spectacular slow motion as always. And I love how you included it covering itself with sand again that's really cool


It took me almost a hour to record that. And the little bugger kept burying when I had to stop recording to delete the previous video to make space. So that's why it jumps to him being covered in the last bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Eratigena atrica aka UK house spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

basin79 said:


> Eratigena atrica aka UK house spider.


wow those pics are stunning good job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Wolfspidurguy said:


> wow those pics are stunning good job!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Spider Mama Na

basin79 said:


> Post shed feed.





basin79 said:


> I hadn't seen my jumper out and about prowling. Just found out the reason. New clothes.


LMAO! I have been calling molting changing clothes for a while now since it sounds so much cuter. Non spider people tend to be grossed out as soon as they hear the word molt. 
BTW I your pictures. Incredibles macro shots. Are you an amateur photog? I'm dying to get a to take my own macro shots!


----------



## basin79

Spider Mama Na said:


> LMAO! I have been calling molting changing clothes for a while now since it sounds so much cuter. Non spider people tend to be grossed out as soon as they hear the word molt.
> BTW I your pictures. Incredibles macro shots. Are you an amateur photog? I'm dying to get a to take my own macro shots!


I'm unsure if I'm classed as a amateur at present or just hobbyist. Just bought a camera and started taking pics. 

I highly recommend it. I've learnt to appreciate my pets even more.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Such a gorgeous lass!

I would let them hatch on their own if the sac is viable.  The tiny slings will be able to escape through those ventilation holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Such a gorgeous lass!
> 
> I would let them hatch on their own if the sac is viable.  The tiny slings will be able to escape through those ventilation holes.


Aye. I'll have to either cover them with or move the tub and just let them make their into my house.


----------



## basin79

This gorgeous little lass was hungry again so made a video with a bit of a difference. 3 smaller meals instead of just 1 large 1.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> This gorgeous little lass was hungry again so made a video with a bit of a difference. 3 smaller meals instead of just 1 large 1.


At least she got her exercise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> At least she got her exercise.


Brilliant.

I'll stick to 1 larger prey item from now on though then she doesn't get the runaround.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Eratigena atrica update.


Ride that cricket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Feeding my juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides. Love watching this little rascal erupting out of the sand. Grabbed some pics too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

A six eyed sand spider?


Aye. They've got 6 eyes and live in sand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

This beautiful lass has just become part of my family. A young female Nephila madagascarensis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> This beautiful lass has just become part of my family. A young female Nephila madagascarensis.


I love _Nephila_ -- truly gentle giants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> I love _Nephila_ -- truly gentle giants.


Unless you land in their web.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Eratigena atrica.







Eratigena atrica feeding pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

I can't believe my luck!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

One of the Eratigena atrica egg sacs has hatched.
































Mother having a feed.















Screen shot of mum and some of her offspring .

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Adult male Eresus moravicus. This tiny man moulted out months ago but I've not been able to get any pics until now. 


The last pic is him next to a 30mm sling pot lid to give you an idea of just how small he is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Adult male Eresus moravicus. This tiny man moulted out months ago but I've not been able to get any pics until now.
> 
> 
> The last pic is him next to a 30mm sling pot lid to give you an idea of just how small he is.


He is drop dead gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding & some pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Latest moult from my Sicarius thomisoides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Male Cellar spider trying his luck.


Someone's a little late!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

The colour on the _E. moravicus_!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Sicarius thomisoides feeding.


That mealworm must think it's a Jedi, trying to crawl between the spider's legs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> That mealworm must think it's a Jedi, trying to crawl between the spider's legs.


Wax worm dear. Wax worm.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


>


I love Nephila. Such a gorgeous genus!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Received this little (1cm leg span) lass today. Calommata signata. 








Tried to get some pics but the little rascal wouldn't keep still.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dangerforceidle

Oh my, those chelicerae and fangs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> 3 spiders that feed in very different ways.


I laugh every time I see a sand spider burying itself.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> I laugh every time I see a sand spider burying itself.


They're so cute.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

This beautiful lady arrived today. Deinopis sp aka ogre faced/net casting/gladiator spider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> This beautiful lady arrived today. Deinopis sp aka ogre faced/net casting/gladiator spider.


These guys are cool. Sometimes I have found half a dozen or more living in my blueberry plants.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Finally I once again own one of these magnificent spiders. Macrothele gigas. Small sling around 3cm leg span at the moment. 






Rubbish pics but I'll get some better one once "she" (fingers crossed) has settled in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

With how quick these guys move, I bet the spinnerets act like a rear spoiler on a car.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> With how quick these guys move, I bet the spinnerets act like a rear spoiler on a car.


The amount of silk they can put down is astounding.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cororon

The ogre face spiders are cool. Jumping spiders look so innocent, "Me no steal your cookie", while these have the "guilty but I don't care" kind of face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Cororon said:


> The ogre face spiders are cool. Jumping spiders look so innocent, "Me no steal your cookie", while these have the "guilty but I don't care" kind of face.


Aye. I miss having jumpers.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Deinopis sp. Best pics I can get due to her top opening tub. Had to heavily crop the last pic but you can clearly see the fluffy silk used to tangle up her prey. 















Nephila madagascariensis. 



















Love their hairy "knees".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Got another adult female Gandanameno sp. She wasn't too thrilled to be introduced to her new home though. Can't blame her.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Such a sassy lass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Such a sassy lass.


Aye. My other adult female is so shy it was a surprise this little one bit. Poor lass must have felt threatened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> Aye. My other adult female is so shy it was a surprise this little one bit. Poor lass must have felt threatened.


She is stunning!  Looking a little slim though.  Time for the wax worm treatment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Get in!!!!!!!!! Managed to record my Deinopis sp hunting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

First upload was bugged for some reason.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

I finally managed to record this lass catching a cricket off the floor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

A day in the life of an Ogre faced spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

This lass just doesn't stop. She's eaten 2 days on the trot and I've just caught her making another net. *phone pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> This lass just doesn't stop. She's eaten 2 days on the trot and I've just caught her making another net.


You know what to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Finally got a few pics of this little one. Heteropoda lunula sling eating a fruit fly. 

































For scale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

basin79 said:


> Finally got a few pics of this little one. Heteropoda lunula sling eating a fruit fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For scale.


Cute little thing! Have any idea about the growth rate?


----------



## basin79

Phormic28 said:


> Cute little thing! Have any idea about the growth rate?


I haven't I'm afraid. This little 1 is growing fast but as a small sling you'd expect that.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Glad to see that's she's recovered her strength and hunting prowess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Glad to see that's she's recovered her strength and hunting prowess.


Aye. Just been up and she's making a new net now.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis hanging in the sun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## basin79

Found this today. My Liphistius cf ornatus has made a new much larger home. Not sure why but I'd always assumed a growing spider would just make their home bigger to accommodate their growth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis in the sun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


> Nephila madagascariensis in the sun.


Oh man, I _really _want one of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> Oh man, I _really _want one of these.


Well worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


> Well worth the wait.


I believe it. How long did you wait for yours?


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> I believe it. How long did you wait for yours?


I had an adult female years ago. I said I'd always have 1 as a pet from then on but didn't. Time passes but on the 1st of May this year this lass arrived. A lot smaller though. It's absolutely great having 1 again. Especially being able to watch her grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Sicarius thomisoides 




















Macrothele gigas

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## basin79

Just gave me Nephila madagascariensis a sup. Had to get some pics. Heavily cropped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas 



















Gandanameno sp

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

New clothes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

For those who choose not watch the video pics of the Eratigena atrica lass that lives in the out building eating the wax worm I gave to her yesterday for her xmas dinner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Tried to get some pics of this little stunner but she wanted to get the waxworm pulled in sharpish. Still you can see why they're called Velvet spiders. Love the iridescence in her legs and on her abdomen. Her foot claws look like weapons too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## FrDoc

basin79 said:


>


Definitely on my short list.


----------



## basin79

FrDoc said:


> Definitely on my short list.


Fantastic spiders. They're usually a lot more fierce grabbing food. Proper little units.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp. No cuter spider. 





































Gandanameno sp silk isn't sticky. They comb their silk to make it fluffy. It acts like velcro catching any legs/spikes etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> Gandanameno sp silk isn't sticky. They comb their silk to make it fluffy. It acts like velcro catching any legs/spikes etcetera.


This is called cribellate silk.  The sticky silk is produced by ecribellate spiders, and these types are used as taxonomic tools to assist with identification.  Very cool stuff, IMO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Margot J

All the jumpers are so cute! I occasionally find one in my house, and they’re so fun to watch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Got 2 more Calommata signata because why not. Their fangs are a work of art. They look like they've been intricately carved. The "teeth" on the chelicerae look smart too. 

















Cutest butt bar non. Looks suspiciously like the mouth of a centipede too.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

The cutest of killers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Just fed this little man. Initially he grabbed the cricket via a wing bud. The venom had no effect on the cricket. It was only when he bit the cricket on the body that it took effect. Immediately as per usual.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


> Just fed this little man. Initially he grabbed the cricket via a wing bud. The venom had no effect on the cricket. It was only when he bit the cricket on the body that it took effect. Immediately as per usual.


I love how serious it looks in that last picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Just fed this little man. Initially he grabbed the cricket via a wing bud. The venom had no effect on the cricket. It was only when he bit the cricket on the body that it took effect. Immediately as per usual.


_my name is 'cloose.
i love the sand
on my caboose.
when all goes as planned
i bite cricket
in one quick hit._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Whilst recording the above feeding video I got some pics too (also on the vid). I almost managed to get an in focus pic of my trapdoor flying out of her burrow. 












Adult female Gandanameno sp 
































She suits being black and white too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


> Whilst recording the above feeding video I got some pics too (also on the vid). I almost managed to get an in focus pic of my trapdoor flying out of her burrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female Gandanameno sp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She suits being black and white too.


The Gandanameno is so cute! What establishment did you procure her from to add into your collection?


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> The Gandanameno is so cute! What establishment did you procure her from to add into your collection?


I've got 3 females. Bought all of them online. My original lass is getting on now so bought another adult and a juvenile that's now a young adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

The timing or lack there of I have is quite remarkable. I was getting some feeding videos including my Liphistius cf ornatus. So I'm recording said video and the little rascal came out and actually STOPPED out motionless for ages. So of course I didn't have my camera with me. I've been trying to get some pics of the little rascal for quite a while. Took a few on my phone then went to get my camera. Little bugger had gone back. Can't explain just how gutted I am. 

















Camera pics of my Sicarius thomisoides and Gandanameno sp.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


> The timing or lack there of I have is quite remarkable. I was getting some feeding videos including my Liphistius cf ornatus. So I'm recording said video and the little rascal came out and actually STOPPED out motionless for ages. So of course I didn't have my camera with me. I've been trying to get some pics of the little rascal for quite a while. Took a few on my phone then went to get my camera. Little bugger had gone back. Can't explain just how gutted I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera pics of my Sicarius thomisoides and Gandanameno sp.


I love your Gandanamenno so much. It looks like somebody tried very hard to make the least threatening thing ever.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

For those not wanting to watch the video. 

2 little Sicarius thomisoides slings.



















Little finger for scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

A beautiful new pet spider. Platythomisus octomaculatus. Once she's settled I'll get some better pics. 

My little finger for some scale.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## squidkid

basin79 said:


> A beautiful new pet spider. Platythomisus octomaculatus. Once she's settled I'll get some better pics.
> 
> My little finger for some scale.


wow, basin, that is one gorgeous spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

squidkid said:


> wow, basin, that is one gorgeous spider!


Aye. They're absolutely stunning.


----------



## squidkid

basin79 said:


> Aye. They're absolutely stunning.


where did you pick up something like that?


----------



## basin79

squidkid said:


> where did you pick up something like that?


An online shop here in the UK.


----------



## squidkid

basin79 said:


> An online shop here in the UK.


good to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere

Such a cool new addition man. Don't see those often here in the states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ratmosphere said:


> Such a cool new addition man. Don't see those often here in the states.


I believe so. Just had someone on Instagram state that.


----------



## NYAN

basin79 said:


> I believe so. Just had someone on Instagram state that.


I think it is one of the rarest true spiders in the hobby. Currently I think the US has none, but that’ll likely change soon since Europe got some in.


----------



## basin79

NYAN said:


> I think it is one of the rarest true spiders in the hobby. Currently I think the US has none, but that’ll likely change soon since Europe got some in.


Aye. They'll become more and more available fingers crossed. Hopefully mine will settle on the front of a flower so i can get a feeding video and some better pics.


----------



## basin79

One of the little Sicarius thomisoides slings has moulted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## squidkid

basin79 said:


> One of the little Sicarius thomisoides slings has moulted.


nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## squidkid

basin79 said:


>


imho i think those are cuter than jumpers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

squidkid said:


> imho i think those are cuter than jumpers!


Aye I think they are too.


----------



## Vanisher

basin79 said:


>


Cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Paula Mcneil

basin79 said:


> Red fang.


Very pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


>


I love the jerky movements of the Sicarius. It seems so alien. Also, I love how deliberate and methodical that adorable spider who's name I forgot is. Also, apologies if you do not appreciate this but your voice is kinda sexy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> I love the jerky movements of the Sicarius. It seems so alien. Also, I love how deliberate and methodical that adorable spider who's name I forgot is. Also, apologies if you do not appreciate this but your voice is kinda sexy.


Gandanameno sp aka velvet spider. Aye they're so bloody cute it hurts.

It's been a while but I finally managed to record my now juvenile Macrothele gigas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


> It's been a while but I finally managed to record my now juvenile Macrothele gigas.


Hey! A tsuchigumo! I remember seeing a few of those in Okinawa. I have always wondered what their actual name was. Also, is it just me or does it have long spinnerets?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> Hey! A tsuchigumo! I remember seeing a few of those in Okinawa. I have always wondered what their actual name was. Also, is it just me or does it have long spinnerets?


They have very long spinnerets. They're prolific webbers. Did you take I pics of the ones you saw per chance?


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


> They have very long spinnerets. They're prolific webbers. Did you take I pics of the ones you saw per chance?


I did, but they were on my old phone that was dropped off a skyscraper. It's a long story that consists primarily of me being a dumbass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paula Mcneil

What kind of spider is the yellow one, shes beautiful?  Are the others sand spiders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Paula Mcneil said:


> What kind of spider is the yellow one, shes beautiful?  Are the others sand spiders?


She's a Platythomisus octomaculatus aka 8 spot crab spider. The first 2 and last 1 are 6 eyed sand spiders yes. Sicarius thomisoides.


----------



## Paula Mcneil

basin79 said:


> She's a Platythomisus octomaculatus aka 8 spot crab spider. The first 2 and last 1 are 6 eyed sand spiders yes. Sicarius thomisoides.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


>


The African members of Sicariidae were moved from genus _Sicarius_ to _Hexophthalma_ somewhat recently.  

That dark red is so cool compared to the dusty grey that _S. thomisoides_ have (which are also awesome looking).  Great addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> The African members of Sicariidae were moved from genus _Sicarius_ to _Hexophthalma_ somewhat recently.
> 
> That dark red is so cool compared to the dusty grey that _S. thomisoides_ have (which are also awesome looking).  Great addition.


Aye. I was told on Instagram earlier about the name change due to being African. This lass has really confused me as she's got no dust on her so has the recently moulted look but her abdomen is huge so it looks like she's due to moult.

Here's my male a couple of weeks after moulting






and after months have passed







Their colour comes from the dust and sand particles their hairs trap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Caught my new 6 eyed sand spider moulting


Glad she made it out OK, even though one of her legs got stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Glad she made it out OK, even though one of her legs got stuck.


Aye. I've kept them for years and this is the first time there's been a problem with any moulting. I've put a piece of cork bark in with my other 3 now. Once she's over her moult I'll add 1 to her enclosure too.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Aye. I've kept them for years and this is the first time there's been a problem with any moulting. I've put a piece of cork bark in with my other 3 now. Once she's over her moult I'll add 1 to her enclosure too.


Do they use the cork bark?


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Do they use the cork bark?


I'm not sure but it will just give them the option. In the past mine have moulted on the side of their enclosure or I'm assuming on their back when I've found their moults. 

This lass chose to moult like that though for some reason so if she's not now full grown the cork bark will be their.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Just grabbed these via my phone. Both my Sicarius thomisoides slings moulted yesterday. 1 decided to use the cork bark I added whilst the other used the paper towel I use to block off a hole.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

A really short video but I'm just happy to have gotten her on camera.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

I've had the female Gandanameno that appears 3rd in this video over 3 years now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> I've had the female Gandanameno that appears 3rd in this video over 3 years now.


How long do they normally live?


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> How long do they normally live?


I'm not sure to be honest but I know they're not super long lived like your favourite.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Can't bloody believe that. My stunning Macrothele gigas actually stayed out whilst I removed the top of her enclosure and stayed out to feed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Most have just missed this lass moulting. She looks like stained glass in her fresh clothes as she waits to harden.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Montgg

is there any info on how bad the bite from Macrothele gigas potentially is?


----------



## Entomologist210

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Montgg said:


> is there any info on how bad the bite from Macrothele gigas potentially is?


I think the consensus is it'd hurt a lot. Not deadly but not something you'd just shake off.



Entomologist210 said:


> Awesome!


Cheers ears.


----------



## Montgg

You ever seen or hear of Sosippus or Hippasa, i think one of the only types of wolf spider to use a sheet web like a funnel web to catch prey. wonder if they are ever for sale in EU

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## basin79

Montgg said:


> You ever seen or hear of Sosippus or Hippasa, i think one of the only types of wolf spider to use a sheet web like a funnel web to catch prey. wonder if they are ever for sale in EU


I hadn't heard of them no.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

At over 5 minutes in length this is definitely 1 of my longer videos but this lass absolutely fascinates me. And being that she's also out in the open I also get to see the whole feeding process.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


>


Fangs were looking mighty red in this clip, the bitey greased lightning must have moulted recently.  Such a cool species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Fangs were looking mighty red in this clip, the bitey greased lightning must have moulted recently.  Such a cool species.


I think so yes as the last time I tried to feed her the cricket was ignored.


----------



## basin79

"I'm watching you".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wout

Very nice! Which species is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Wout said:


> Very nice! Which species is that?


Platythomisus octomaculatus aka 8 spotted crab spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Cutest spiders in the world. You should be able to see me holding my camera in her eye's reflection.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Gave this pic the black and white treatment. Because why not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Woke up to find this beautiful little lass in a new outfit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

basin79 said:


>


Tenacious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Just caught my Macrothele gigas mid moult. Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Phew. Pretty much there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## The Snark

Spider aerobics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Snark

This reminds me of one I saw a few days ago. A huntsman dangling from a stick a few inches off the ground. I was working on the plumbing in my usual fashion, forgetting things and going back in the house repeatedly for some part or tool. So I'd glance at the spider in passing. At one moment it was vibrating. Another is was doing track and field warm up exercises. Then poof, two spiders. All in the span of around half hour. My point of view was like a sped up video with most of the frames removed, the spider explaining as time went on, 'It's easy, I do this, this, this and there we go!' and after a few minutes rest it casually strolled away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Thought I may as well post this even though she was pretty much fully out in the last pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

5 days post moult and the red has started to develop on her chelicerae. Pic took through her enclosure lid as I wasn't going to disturb her.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Wanted some pics of my Porrhothele antipodiana today. Sadly she didn't feel like playing model.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> Sadly she didn't feel like playing model.


And yet you get an incredible shot anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> And yet you get an incredible shot anyway.


I'd have sooner got a few pics of her outside her hide ha ha ha.


----------



## basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

1 of my wonderful Sicarius thomisoides.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

It's been 2 weeks since this gorgeous lass moulted so I thought she'd appreciate some food. Nope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

I rehoused my 2 Calommata signata today so grabbed some pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

My Liphistius cf ornatus has made her trapdoor bigger. Hoping it means there's a moult coming up. Won't be too soon though as she fed yesterday.


----------



## RezonantVoid

basin79 said:


> I rehoused my 2 Calommata signata today so grabbed some pics.


These fangs never let you down. I think purse webs are the one type of primitive I can't get in Australia, and definitely the most bizarre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

RezonantVoid said:


> These fangs never let you down. I think purse webs are the one type of primitive I can't get in Australia, and definitely the most bizarre


Aye their fang to body size ratio is ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Aye their fang to body size ratio is ridiculous.


The other spiders weren't sure whether to bully her because she looks goofy or leave her alone because of the huge fangs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Finally decided to rehouse my Macrothele calpeiona lasses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Minute water droplets on my Nephila madagascariensis web.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basement pets

Wow! those are some beautiful spiders and great pics!!! I really got to get some jumping spiders and more true spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

carters critters said:


> Wow! those are some beautiful spiders and great pics!!! I really got to get some jumping spiders and more true spiders.


Cheers. I love my spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Gandanameno sp

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis in the sun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

As I typed in my pinned comment. I highly recommend you skip through parts of this video as it's very long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


>


She made her own winter wonderland.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

A couple of my Gandanameno spiders.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> A couple of my Gandanameno spiders.


The _Gandanameno_ and the salticids are engaged in a secret war to determine which is the cutest spider.  Both currently think they're winning.  Both are right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> The _Gandanameno_ and the salticids are engaged in a secret war to determine which is the cutest spider.  Both currently think they're winning.  Both are right.


For me Gandanameno win on sheer cuteness.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> A couple of my Gandanameno spiders.


They are beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

This gorgeous lass was out and about.

Reactions: Like 7 | Award 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> This gorgeous lass was out and about.


She was Miz Crankypants, too. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> She was Miz Crankypants, too. Lol


She was the picture of tranquillity until I disturbed her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Hadn't seen this lass for a while. She hasn't been feeding. I carefully lifted her trapdoor up and she appeared to close it again. I think she's moulted as it looks like she's got her missing leg back. I'll pop a cricket in with her tomorrow and hopefully she'll appear out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Proper little stunning spiders. Platythomisus octomaculatus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Stunning lass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Another 1 of my Gandanameno lasses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

After taking the lid off to her enclosure I was met with a defensive pose which isn't surprising. I invaded her space. She was given a waxworm for her trouble.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Aye aye meat pie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pannaking22

How long have you had your _Gandanameno_ for? I know they're a pretty slow growing genus (heck, family). Your girl is a little beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

pannaking22 said:


> How long have you had your _Gandanameno_ for? I know they're a pretty slow growing genus (heck, family). Your girl is a little beauty.


Had my oldest female for 3.5 years. My other 2 females less. Phenomenal little spiders.


----------



## Jess S

Your Gandanameno are even more endearing looking than jumpers. Like a real life Disney version of a spider!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> Your Gandanameno are even more endearing looking than jumpers. Like a real life Disney version of a spider!


Aye. For me they're cuter than jumpers. Although jumpers are cute little buggers too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis. 






















Water droplets on her web.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Leila

Wow! Gorgeous spiders! And I love the water droplets photo. Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Leila said:


> Wow! Gorgeous spiders! And I love the water droplets photo. Stunning!


Cheers ears.


----------



## Leila

Ay





basin79 said:


> Cheers ears.


Aye aye, meat pie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

Leila said:


> Ay
> Aye aye, meat pie


Gwan Leila!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

More Nephila goodness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Woke up to find this beautiful lass had moulted. Her last moult was 9th October so pretty much 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

1 of my velvet spiders tucking into a mealworm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Same beautiful spider. Same unfortunate mealworm. But it is a different pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Those are some beautiful shots! For a spider, they sure have "cute" looking faces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Grasshopper99 said:


> Those are some beautiful shots! For a spider, they sure have "cute" looking faces.


Super cute spiders. Ridiculously so in fact.


----------



## basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus

Giving me a look like I've just said the earth is flat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Little stunner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

1 of my Sicarius thomisoides. 



































6 eyed sand spiders look like they have a "face" to me. And to explain this..............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Whilst she wasn't ready to come out into the open to show off her new clothes she did stay near the entrance of her funnel for this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

The way her webbing was I immediately thought of her holding balloons. 

Sadly not in focus and even more sad she went straight back in so didn't get the chance to get anymore pics either.


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas 












Open wide.......







Tootsie knives.






And a green bottle fly that was on my bin in the backyard.


----------



## basin79

This is smart. Well I think so. Just looking back over the pics from Monday and realised I managed to get the hole in the fang that the venom comes out of. Now it isn't focused  sadly but it's still clear enough to make out.


----------



## mmcguffi

Your photos (and collection!) are really stunning -- amazing job. Im sure you have listed/explained somewhere within this thread/on this site what your photo setup/process is, but if you could link to me to that post I would very much appreciate that


----------



## basin79

mmcguffi said:


> Your photos (and collection!) are really stunning -- amazing job. Im sure you have listed/explained somewhere within this thread/on this site what your photo setup/process is, but if you could link to me to that post I would very much appreciate that


My set up is the Sony a7r iii with their 90mm macro lens. I will say you don't have to spend anywhere near that amount to get amazing pics though.


----------



## basin79

Took these on the 14th of February. As you can see she grew back a missing leg but lost 2 more. I only realised this when I saw her in the open. Thankfully I put a small piece of millet stem behind her to get her on the surface rather than destroy her trapdoor and burrow. I wasn't having her building a new 1 with missing legs so just guided her back to her burrow. 

Anyway I checked on her today as she's not been bothering with her crickets for a few weeks. She's moulted and got her legs back with the looks of things. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















If you skip past the pics in this video you'll see a slow motion video of her moving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mmcguffi

basin79 said:


> My set up is the Sony a7r iii with their 90mm macro lens. I will say you don't have to spend anywhere near that amount to get amazing pics though.


Nice! Any flash? I have a Canon T3i with the 100mm Canon macro + a very basic flash, but I havent been able to come close to your pictures...


----------



## basin79

mmcguffi said:


> Nice! Any flash? I have a Canon T3i with the 100mm Canon macro + a very basic flash, but I havent been able to come close to your pictures...


Aye, Nissin Di700. Are you shooting in manual? Tripod? Editing?


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

A little juvenile cellar spider feeding on a 1st instar cricket I dropped in the web.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mmcguffi

I am still deeply jealous of your beautiful shots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

mmcguffi said:


> I am still deeply jealous of your beautiful shots


Ha ha ha. There's absolutely no reason to be. Jump onto Instagram and see some of the shots that get uploaded. Now they're something to get jealous about.


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


She looks like she's 1st cousin to a walrus lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> She looks like she's 1st cousin to a walrus lol


Well both are cute as buttons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Rehoused my beautiful Macrothele gigas today. 






If you don't want to watch the video I've put her in this. 







She's certainly a decent size after her recent-ish moult.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

One of the Sicarius thomisoides slings has moulted again. Mustn't have missed the event by much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Got some great footage of my Liphistius cf ornatus feeding. 






Could clearly make out she's definitely regrown her 2 missing legs.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## connieisdead

basin79 said:


> Red fang.


Absolutely stunning, fantastic pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher

basin79 said:


>


Lovely speicies. I have a friends that specilized on Diplurids and had many Macrothele sp. How many speicies are there? They have potent venom havnt they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Vanisher said:


> Lovely speicies. I have a friends that specilized on Diplurids and had many Macrothele sp. How many speicies are there? They have potent venom havnt they?


I'm unsure how many species there are to be honest. I only know 3. 

Again I'm unsure on their venom although I do believe a bite off a gigas will ruin a few days. I also have Macrothele calpeiana but they're much, much smaller.


----------



## Vanisher

Pretty defenssive beasts


----------



## basin79

Vanisher said:


> Pretty defenssive beasts


Aye. They're certainly defensive if they feel they need to be. But that's understandable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

basin79 said:


> Aye. They're certainly defensive if they feel they need to be. But that's understandable.


Its funny because you would have to pay any of our native Diplurids 1 million crickets for them to give you a threat posture! All they do is run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

RezonantVoid said:


> Its funny because you would have to pay any of our native Diplurids 1 million crickets for them to give you a threat posture! All they do is run


These will too most of the time. It depends how close "the threat" is. Of course during rehoused then 100% absolutely. Even as slings.


----------



## basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus aka 8 spotted crab spider.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My preciousssssssssss.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Had a play with black and white again to make sort of a B-movie/Creature feature poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Not a pet but a spider that's in my house. 

Cellar spider in black and white.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Also had a mess again with black and white with a splash of colour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

When you're caught red handed........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Had to rehouse this little rascal so got some pics at the same time. Not the best as I had to stand up away from my camera but they do the job. 

Calommata signata

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

basin79 said:


> Had to rehouse this little rascal so got some pics at the same time. Not the best as I had to stand up away from my camera but they do the job.
> 
> Calommata signata


The most disfunctionally built animal on the planet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

RezonantVoid said:


> The most disfunctionally built animal on the planet


Spiders have fangs. Some fangs have spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Had to rehouse this little rascal so got some pics at the same time. Not the best as I had to stand up away from my camera but they do the job.
> 
> Calommata signata


Stunning looking !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> Stunning looking !!


Yep.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Calommata signata





RezonantVoid said:


> The most disfunctionally built animal on the planet





basin79 said:


> Spiders have fangs. Some fangs have spiders.


ERMAHGERD, FRANGS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Kiss of death. You can see the actual true colour of this lass where the fluids from the cricket's mouth have washed away the sand and dust from her leg. Once she buries again the dust and sand particles will get trapped in little hairs and she'll be all camouflaged up again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Kiss of death. You can see the actual true colour of this lass where the fluids from the cricket's mouth have washed away the sand and dust from her leg. Once she buries again the dust and sand particles will get trapped in little hairs and she'll be all camouflaged up again.


So basically they will change colors to whatever sand you put into the enclosure because it sticks to their hair ? Keep these photos coming @basin79  !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> So basically they will change colors to whatever sand you put into the enclosure because it sticks to their hair ? Keep these photos coming @basin79  !!


Yes pretty much. Although I'd only ever use natural sand not anything dyed just to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Couple more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Couple more.


I have mine in white sand as well... looks really cool when she buries herself and it looks like an empty enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> I have mine in white sand as well... looks really cool when she buries herself and it looks like an empty enclosure.


Aye. They're so comical when they dig their little pits and then cover themselves over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Aye. They're so comical when they dig their little pits and then cover themselves over.


I agree... it's probably more fun watching them dig their little pits and covering themselves than watching them pounce on their prey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

4 new spiderlings joined me yesterday. 

Linothele fallax. Little rascal fed this morning. 






















Hogna schmitzi. Again fed this morning.


















Liphistius yangae 

















Liphistius sp Khao Luang

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus 

She wasn't best pleased to see me this morning. 













Soon calmed down though. 























My little Liphistius yangae fed this morning too. Also fed the lass above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Got to love just how incredible these spiders are. 

A tiny Liphistius yangae sling has done that. That is a tiny trapdoor with trip wires inside a sling pot. The trapdoor is 5mm across at most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Got a screen shot from a video I recorded earlier today of my Liphistius yangae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

All 4 of my recent slings feeding. 

Liphistius sp Khao Luang 
Linothele fallax 
Hogna schmitzi 
Liphistius yangae

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Like the train spotter that got hit with a steam train I'm chuffed to bits. My Hogna schmitzi has moulted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

basin79 said:


> Like the train spotter that got hit with a steam train I'm chuffed to bits. My Hogna schmitzi has moulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353550


I recently got some of these too, they’re about the same size as yours. Crazy how they’ll take down prey nearly twice their size (at least one of mine did).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

ReignofInvertebrates said:


> I recently got some of these too, they’re about the same size as yours. Crazy how they’ll take down prey nearly twice their size (at least one of mine did).


I was surprised at just how forward they are with prey. Reminded me very much of a Phidippus sp jumper in how they quickly spot the prey and run in towards it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

3 fast spiders. 






If you'd sooner not watch the video........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

3 spider moults. 

Liphistius yangae sling 



Linothele fallax sling 



Young juvenile Sicarius thomisoides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> 3 spider moults.
> 
> Liphistius yangae sling
> View attachment 354452
> 
> 
> Linothele fallax sling
> View attachment 354453
> 
> 
> Young juvenile Sicarius thomisoides
> View attachment 354454


Love these Sicarius... they're like the coolest spiders !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> Love these Sicarius... they're like the coolest spiders !!


They're fun little buggers to keep aren't they.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zeeman

So glad I found this thread!

Two questions:

1. How big do the Hogna Schmitzi get? I tried looking around this forum and Google and the only information I found was in technical papers where I wasn't sure if the size was body only or diagonal leg span.

2. Where would you rate the Schmitzi on difficulty to keep or required experience level of the keeper? I've always thought wolf spiders were neat and one with orange legs is just awesome. That said, I'm basically a beginner when it comes to T's and am not used to / comfortable with over aggro or defensive T's. Super fast ones that always try to escape would probably qualify as too much as this time.

Thanks and awesome spiders!


----------



## basin79

zeeman said:


> So glad I found this thread!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. How big do the Hogna Schmitzi get? I tried looking around this forum and Google and the only information I found was in technical papers where I wasn't sure if the size was body only or diagonal leg span.
> 
> 2. Where would you rate the Schmitzi on difficulty to keep or required experience level of the keeper? I've always thought wolf spiders were neat and one with orange legs is just awesome. That said, I'm basically a beginner when it comes to T's and am not used to / comfortable with over aggro or defensive T's. Super fast ones that always try to escape would probably qualify as too much as this time.
> 
> Thanks and awesome spiders!


I'm not sure how large they get to be honest. In terms of care this is the 1st wolf spider I've ever had. I'm keeping the sling on dry substrate and add a drop of water that I let sink into the substrate once a week. Thankfully mine (assuming all) is extremely forward with regards to hunting feeding so hatchling crickets are taken pretty much straight away. 

You might want to start with a juvenile so you don't have to deal with such tiny prey though.


----------



## zeeman

basin79 said:


> I'm not sure how large they get to be honest. In terms of care this is the 1st wolf spider I've ever had. I'm keeping the sling on dry substrate and add a drop of water that I let sink into the substrate once a week. Thankfully mine (assuming all) is extremely forward with regards to hunting feeding so hatchling crickets are taken pretty much straight away.
> 
> You might want to start with a juvenile so you don't have to deal with such tiny prey though.


Hi basin, thanks for the reply!

Do you view yours as aggro, defensive, or flighty?  Obviously they are fast from the feeding video. But does yours use its speed to try and escape or charge you when you enter the enclosure?

What size was yours when you got it?


----------



## basin79

zeeman said:


> Hi basin, thanks for the reply!
> 
> Do you view yours as aggro, defensive, or flighty?  Obviously they are fast from the feeding video. But does yours use its speed to try and escape or charge you when you enter the enclosure?
> 
> What size was yours when you got it?


Mine is tiny. Have you not seen the pics?


----------



## zeeman

basin79 said:


> Mine is tiny. Have you not seen the pics?
> View attachment 354707


Looks about the size of my pumpkin patch. Maybe 1/4 of an inch? I would try to feed pre-kill pieces for scavenging purposes at that size.


----------



## basin79

zeeman said:


> Looks about the size of my pumpkin patch. Maybe 1/4 of an inch? I would try to feed pre-kill pieces for scavenging purposes at that size.


After the recent moult I'd think so yes.


----------



## basin79

Noticed she'd made a den under her main web so got a phone pic last night as she ate her morio.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Couple of phone pics taken through the enclosure.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79

Little Wolf has moulted again. Shouldn't be too long before the sling pot is too small.


----------



## basin79

Not very often I actually recommend anyone to watch the video but in this case I highly recommend you spare a few mins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Just phone pics but noticed my M.gigas lass on the top deck of her webbing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


>


You seem to have had these little stunners for quite some time now. Do you know the average life span?


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> You seem to have had these little stunners for quite some time now. Do you know the average life span?


5 years I've read on average. I've had my oldest over 4 years now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> 5 years I've read on average. I've had my oldest over 4 years now.


That is a good lifespan for a true imo. Based on that, I will definitely get one if I see them up for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Just another feeding video. My main flash still out of action and I'm just not in the mood to take pics. But once everything sorts itself out I will be posting pics again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Little wolfie sling (Hogna schmitzi) has moulted again. Such a size difference in 6 weeks. 

July 12th






Today







Nabbed a camera pic. Already a little stunner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> Little wolfie sling (Hogna schmitzi) has moulted again. Such a size difference in 6 weeks.
> 
> July 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nabbed a camera pic. Already a little stunner.


That's incredible! 2 moults to get that size? !


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> That's incredible! 2 moults to get that size? !


3 with me.


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> 3 with me.


That's still quite a lot of size packed on though. Little growing machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> That's still quite a lot of size packed on though. Little growing machine


Oh aye. Just hope it doesn't mean male.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


>


Most fun spiders to watch !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> Most fun spiders to watch !!


I don't know. Love watching my trapdoors too. Orbs are phenomenal to watch. My Macrotheles. 

But they are absolutely phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Feeding my three six eyed sand spiders.


What is your first spider doing when her right palp vibrates up and down?


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> What is your first spider doing when her right palp vibrates up and down?


They all do it. It's like they're weighing the job up.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> They all do it. It's like they're weighing the job up.


Now I see #2 doing it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Chuffed to bits with this as my Liphistius sp Khao Luang has made a trapdoor again and FED!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Not something I usually do but felt it was worthwhile as the cricket made a great escape. 






If you'd sooner not watch the video and the slow motion replays this screen shot sums it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveM

So cute! Using the left foreleg to open the door to its home! Thanks, @basin79, great videos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

DaveM said:


> So cute! Using the left foreleg to open the door to its home! Thanks, @basin79, great videos!


Aye. I so hope that little rascal keeps that feeding response growing up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Wolf by name, wolf by nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

A re-edit. Really pops now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> A re-edit. Really pops now.


I'd love a M gigas but they are out of my league. Will just content myself looking at yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> I'd love a M gigas but they are out of my league. Will just content myself looking at yours.


Phenomenal spiders. Just so ruddy hard to get pics of given their behaviour.


----------



## Ah Lee

You've got a really beautiful collection here. I especially love the Gigas' web. It's a nightmare scene straight out of lord of the rings lol. Also love the trapdoor feeding videos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ah Lee said:


> You've got a really beautiful collection here. I especially love the Gigas' web. It's a nightmare scene straight out of lord of the rings lol. Also love the trapdoor feeding videos!


Aye the Macrothele sp really do like to web. The sound my M.gigas makes running over her web is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## basin79

Another couple of re-edits.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


> Another couple of re-edits.


Absolutely incredible! Amazing colour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> Absolutely incredible! Amazing colour!


I've upped the brightness and shadows to really make her pop but with the right light and angle the chelicerae really are a sight to behold contrasting against the black fangs, legs and body. Stunning spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Chuffed to bits with this as my Liphistius sp Khao Luang has made a trapdoor again and FED!!!!!!!!


The _Linothele_ is nuts.


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> The _Linothele_ is nuts.


----------



## basin79

Pic from June last year re-redited. Was acting daft and gave a thumbs up that was reflected in her eye.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Liphistius sp Khao Luang sling had thrown her moult out this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ah Lee

basin79 said:


>


These are some really cool-looking spiders, and really nice photography!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ah Lee said:


> These are some really cool-looking spiders, and really nice photography!


They're absolutely fantastic little spiders. And cheers.


----------



## basin79

Liphistius yangae sling threw her moult out. Getting big now. Looking forward to seeing her. Might be time to rehouse out of the sling pot.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Young Linothele fallax.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Rehoused my Liphistius cf ornatus so decided to get some pics being that it'll probably be the last chance I get. 

Phone pic just for scale. Spider next to a standard SD card holder.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

basin79 said:


> I will do. It'll take a while probably.
> 
> Here's the jumper taking down the moth.


Watching them hunt never gets old

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ah Lee

Omg, those close-ups are really beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ah Lee said:


> Omg, those close-ups are really beautiful!


Stunning spiders that you rarely get the chance to fully appreciate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Trapdoor made. Just needs the trip wires now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Hogna schmitzi eating a cricket. 





For scale

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Proper little hunter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Winner takes all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

This gorgeous lass wasn't in the best of moods this morning so rather than try and get the feeding video I wanted I just got a couple of quick phone pics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

This stunner moulted last Monday. Linothele fallax. Managed to get a quick video so grabbed a screen shot. Ready for a new enclosure. 






Same spider and same enclosure. Screen shot 12th July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ah Lee

Glad to see I'm not the only who talks to my spiders. They really have beautiful faces, these velvet spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ah Lee said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only who talks to my spiders. They really have beautiful faces, these velvet spiders!


I talk to all my spiders. Makes me feel better.


----------



## basin79

Liphistius sp Khao Luang has moulted again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ah Lee

That's a massive finger.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Juvenile (3.5cm leg span approx) Hogna schmitzi recycling a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Juvenile (3.5cm leg span approx) Hogna schmitzi recycling a cricket.


Spider recycling - fantastic for the environment, and entertaining in quarantine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Hello!!! And what have we got here?


Hmmmm, interesting. Certainly looks tasty.


Well, it'd be rude not to at least...........

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Game face.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LinotheleLover

basin79 said:


> View attachment 374829


Yeah so uh...how much is the equipment needed to get a shot like that..


----------



## basin79

LinotheleLover said:


> Yeah so uh...how much is the equipment needed to get a shot like that..


Depends what you go for. I'm constantly blown away with some of the pics I see on insta using a telephoto lens and a cheap magnification screw on lens. Or extension tubes or even a phone with a clip on lens. 

A screw on like Raynox is cheap and can give ridiculous results. Although you're "stuck" with a narrow depth of field. 

I myself use a Sony a7r iii with their ridiculous 90mm macro lens. I take pics of my pets in their enclosures so can't usually "get in" so rely on being able to really crop in to get these close pics. And I mean a ridiculous crop. 

But if you took the spider out of the enclosure or was able to get close to your subject to photograph you wouldn't need all the mega pixels as you wouldn't need to crop in.

These pics are from 2017 @LinotheleLover.  Just learning to take pics (still am) and to edit them (still am). I took them on a Nikon D5500 and a cheap Nikon macro lens. Maybe cost a quarter of what my current set up cost. You absolutely DON'T need a ridiculous set up for macro pics.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79

Don't blink!!!!!!!


View attachment IMG_1002.MP4

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Don't blink!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 375497


Crap, I blinked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Crap, I blinked


1/8th speed.  Blink away. 

View attachment IMG_1097.MP4

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> 1/8th speed.  Blink away.
> 
> View attachment 375511


Whoops now I sneezed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Whoops now I sneezed


Super duper slo-mo. You can having a coughing fit and still catch a glimpse. 

View attachment IMG_1099.MP4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Super duper slo-mo. You can having a coughing fit and still catch a glimpse.
> 
> View attachment 375512


Ok this actually happened - my phone died just as the trap door opened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Ok this actually happened - my phone died just as the trap door opened


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


>


Fate is against me watching this video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ferrachi

It's funny as the video gets slower, the more you feel bad for the cricket...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Got the itch again. Black and white.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Well this was a first for me. I'd recorded some feeding videos of my 3 sand spiders and got some pics of one. Camera off, lens cap on and that was me. Then I noticed the other youngster was in the middle of burrowing. It's just the way the cricket's head was still visible. I was even lucky enough to catch the motion of a leg moving sand over the spiders body.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> View attachment 376448


They actually have a pretty mean looking face...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> They actually have a pretty mean looking face...


Aye. I made these because of how I see them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Well this was a first for me. I'd recorded some feeding videos of my 3 sand spiders and got some pics of one. Camera off, lens cap on and that was me. Then I noticed the other youngster was in the middle of burrowing. It's just the way the cricket's head was still visible. I was even lucky enough to catch the motion of a leg moving sand over the spiders body.
> 
> View attachment 376316
> View attachment 376317
> View attachment 376318
> View attachment 376319


Cricket: “No pls hooman Le me owt! I will bwing you disease and parasites palease!”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Cricket: “No pls hooman Le me owt! I will bwing you disease and parasites palease!”


Was a lot too late for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Not often I ever "big up" one of my vids but even if you just watch the first 30 seconds I'll guarantee you've never seen anything like that before. (Unless you've already seen the vid).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Not often I ever "big up" one of my vids but even if you just watch the first 30 seconds I'll guarantee you've never seen anything like that before. (Unless you've already seen the vid).


At 3:19 looks like the cricket is getting a nice smooch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoachCoach

basin79 said:


> View attachment 375980


Turn the saturation to 10.
No... Crank it to 11

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoachCoach

But for real. Holler when you get some slings. Those are beauties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Aye. I made these because of how I see them.
> 
> View attachment 376453
> View attachment 376452


HAHAHA !! Cuban ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferrachi

MrGhostMantis said:


> At 3:19 looks like the cricket is getting a nice smooch.


I couldn't believe seeing the cricket kick it so far !! WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> I couldn't believe seeing the cricket kick it so far !! WOW


There's a lot of power in those legs. I recorded a video a few weeks earlier and the cricket jumped with spider on top. They did a backflip.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> There's a lot of power in those legs. I recorded a video a few weeks earlier and the cricket jumped with spider on top. They did a backflip.


I'd love to see this video ! 

Yeah, lucky these crickets are not too smart or they could actually use their hind legs as weapons...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> I'd love to see this video !
> 
> Yeah, lucky these crickets are not too smart or they could actually use their hind legs as weapons...


If you skip to 19sec you'll see it. Real time then some slo mo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> If you skip to 19sec you'll see it. Real time then some slo mo.


WOW... didn't realize their legs are that strong !


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> WOW... didn't realize their legs are that strong !


Yep. Plenty of power in their drumsticks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Yep. Plenty of power in their drumsticks.


I was just feeding a cricket to my Sicarius and I thought of this video !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Hogna schmitzi looking all "Oh pleeeeease let me stop up to watch one more episode? Please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Edan bandoot

basin79 said:


> Liphistius cf ornatus
> 
> View attachment 378736


Those guys got eyes on stilts


----------



## basin79

Edan bandoot said:


> Those guys got eyes on stilts


Yep. Proper turret.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Deleted


----------



## basin79

Edan bandoot said:


> Move along, nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted here by mistake.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

basin79 said:


> Posted here by mistake.


LOL I was wondering why gil wasn't replying, thanks basin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

The business end of a Macrothele gigas. 

If you look closely you can see the chelicerae teeth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79

Not full grown but she's got to a decent size now. Arrived as a small sling 3rd August 2018. She's eating a morioworm in the measurement pic so isn't actually laid flat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

You can see the black pigment or skin is actually missing from one of her eye clusters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

One of my Sicarius thomisoides moulted today. 

Can't help but imagine an enemy out of the Doom universe.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Got some pics of this little stunner this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> View attachment 379966


Your pictures are nuts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Your pictures are nuts!


Oh cheers ears. Much appreciated.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Kiss of death.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Sadly the only kiss that cricket will ever get


----------



## basin79

MrGhostMantis said:


> Sadly the only kiss that cricket will ever get


Indeed. But it was only a little quick kiss rather than a 20 minute Frenchy off a mantis.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis

basin79 said:


> Indeed. But it was only a little quick kiss rather than a 20 minute Frenchy off a mantis.


Fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Kiss of death.
> 
> View attachment 380116


Fed mine this weekend too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Bit of an update on the Liphistius trapdoor slings. The sp Khao Luang (right) is still a bit behind the yangae but will catch up. Some state they grow slow but it's more they're that tiny as slings when they arrive. You can see they grow at a reasonable pace. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yangae now


Back in July 2020


sp Khao Luang now


Back in July 2020

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

basin79 said:


> Bit of an update on the Liphistius trapdoor slings. The sp Khao Luang (right) is still a bit behind the yangae but will catch up. Some state they grow slow but it's more they're that tiny as slings when they arrive. You can see they grow at a reasonable pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380579
> 
> Yangae now
> View attachment 380580
> 
> Back in July 2020
> View attachment 380581
> 
> sp Khao Luang now
> View attachment 380582
> 
> Back in July 2020
> View attachment 380583


Wow basin79 your pics are so detailed  I wish I could get pics like that they're brilliant  beautiful collection btw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

Charliemum said:


> Wow basin79 your pics are so detailed  I wish I could get pics like that they're brilliant  beautiful collection btw


Cheers ears. Was one of the best decisions I ever made getting a camera. You see so much that you'd usually miss. Made me appreciate the hairy little buggers even more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

basin79 said:


> Cheers ears. Was one of the best decisions I ever made getting a camera. You see so much that you'd usually miss. Made me appreciate the hairy little buggers even more.


I get you there I like to watch my spiders through the close up on my phone you see so much that you miss with your eyes  I may have to look into a better cam now so I can see more again


----------



## basin79

Charliemum said:


> I get you there I like to watch my spiders through the close up on my phone you see so much that you miss with your eyes  I may have to look into a better cam now so I can see more again


There's even phone clip on cameras that offer a massive step up albeit the depth of field is never narrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cecelias lair

basin79 said:


> There's even phone clip on cameras that offer a massive step up albeit the depth of field is never narrow.


Have you tried any cameras on the cheaper side that worked well? Or would you recommend going all out even for a phone clip camera?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Cecelias lair said:


> Have you tried any cameras on the cheaper side that worked well? Or would you recommend going all out even for a phone clip camera?


My first camera back in 2016 was a Nikon D5500. Now it wasn't cheap, think it was around £450 at the time but it's a very capable camera. You could fire on a decent dedicated macro lens or you could do what many are doing now and buying a cheaper telephoto lens and attaching something like a Raynox DCR 250 to it. 

There are some absolutely amazing clip on phone cameras though as I follow some on insta and the pics are astonishing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

She only ate an adult cricket yesterday but was out again today. She quickly ran into her webbing but I managed to lure her out for some pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

And another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Since her last moult she's gotten so much bolder. And obviously bigger.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Cecelias lair

basin79 said:


> My first camera back in 2016 was a Nikon D5500. Now it wasn't cheap, think it was around £450 at the time but it's a very capable camera. You could fire on a decent dedicated macro lens or you could do what many are doing now and buying a cheaper telephoto lens and attaching something like a Raynox DCR 250 to it.
> 
> There are some absolutely amazing clip on phone cameras though as I follow some on insta and the pics are astonishing.


I'll have to look around and see what I can find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Liphistius sp Khao Luang moulted. I knew after the last cricket the little porker would. Putting some size on now. When the slings arrived in July last year they where tiny. Moult on my little finger tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ah Lee

basin79 said:


> And another.
> 
> View attachment 380678


That's a really beautiful gold and some incredible photography Basin! Your photography really is top-notch stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Postmalone35

basin79 said:


> The little rascal was out and about again. Bagged a small adult male cricket.


Great images@

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

Postmalone35 said:


> Great images@


Bloody hell they're going back a few years.



Ah Lee said:


> That's a really beautiful gold and some incredible photography Basin! Your photography really is top-notch stuff!


Cheers ears. Much appreciated.


----------



## basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus grabbing a cricket.

Real-time

View attachment IMG_4331.MP4

1/8th speed
View attachment IMG_4332.MP4


----------



## basin79

My Hogna schmitzi has been hidden away for 1.5 months or so. Presumed premoult/moulting.

Well this morning I go in to check on all the rascals and she was out having a drink with an eggsac. She arrived as a tiny sling on the 10th July 2020.

Screen shot from the video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## brachysaurus

basin79 said:


> She arrived as a tiny sling on the 10th July 2021.


A time traveling spider in our midst.

(Joking of course, and beautiful spiders by the way!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

brachysaurus said:


> A time traveling spider in our midst.
> 
> (Joking of course, and beautiful spiders by the way!)


Doh!!!!!!!! Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> My Hogna schmitzi has been hidden away for 1.5 months or so. Presumed premoult/moulting.
> 
> Well this morning I go in to check on all the rascals and she was out having a drink with an eggsac. She arrived as a tiny sling on the 10th July 2020.
> 
> Screen shot from the video.
> View attachment 386455


Dud sack I presume or had you paired her?


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> Dud sack I presume or had you paired her?


Aye it's not viable.


----------



## Jess S

basin79 said:


> Aye it's not viable.


I thought that may be the case. Still a marvel of nature though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

All 3 of my Liphistius trapdoor spiders feeding so thought it was worth posting the vid. Liphistius cf ornatus is first then it's the 2 slings. Liphistius sp Khao Luang and Liphistius yangae.


----------



## basin79

She ALWAYS knows when I buy the cheap brand of cricket. 

View attachment IMG_6386.MP4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Got a few pics of this stunner today. Really difficult as she's extremely quick and shy. 

Juvenile Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

Adult female Hogna schmitzi.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

"Hey, watcha doing?"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cecelias lair

basin79 said:


> "Hey, watcha doing?"
> 
> View attachment 387390


Gorgeous spider! I love about the way the colours change on their legs. Definitely one I hope to have in my collection one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Cecelias lair said:


> Gorgeous spider! I love about the way the colours change on their legs. Definitely one I hope to have in my collection one day.


I've been massively surprised by her. Came as a tiny sling July last year and less than 11 months later is an adult female (she laid sac). She's also a lot smaller than I expected. 4.5 - 5cm leg span. Absolutely stunning spiders though. And amazing hunters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Cecelias lair

basin79 said:


> I've been massively surprised by her. Came as a tiny sling July last year and less than 11 months later is an adult female (she laid sac). She's also a lot smaller than I expected. 4.5 - 5cm leg span. Absolutely stunning spiders though. And amazing hunters.


You were lucky you got a female! I should imagine you wouldn't have a hard time selling those babies


----------



## basin79

Cecelias lair said:


> You were lucky you got a female! I should imagine you wouldn't have a hard time selling those babies


Oh aye massively chuffed I got a female. No babies though.


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas grabbing a morio at 1/4 speed. 

View attachment IMG_6641.MP4


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas in a defensive posture. 




Got in closer for this one and a slightly different angle.

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

As I suspected last week my Liphistius yangae was indeed in premoult. The moult was kicked out today. Not easy to make out so I've highlighted the carapace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Little clip I made for insta. Volume up. 

View attachment IMG_8368.MP4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

This cellar spider isn't mine but lives in my front room. 




For a size reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

basin79 said:


> This cellar spider isn't mine but lives in my front room.
> 
> View attachment 390280
> View attachment 390282
> 
> For a size reference
> View attachment 390281


Looks like it had some plastic surgery on its butt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Reminds of the Queen Xenomorph in Aliens for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

A couple more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

First time I've seen this behaviour. 

View attachment IMG_0346.MP4


----------



## basin79

My Liphistius cf ornatus grabbing an adult male cricket. Real-time on the left and 1/8th speed on the right. 

View attachment IMG_0351.MP4


----------



## basin79

After being sealed away for 6+ weeks it was great to see this little stunner today. Grabbed a few pics and gave her a cricket. 

Hogna schmitzi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 8 legged

Your pictures - as usual, priceless!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

8 legged said:


> Your pictures - as usual, priceless!


Cheers ears. Very much appreciated.


----------



## 8 legged

basin79 said:


> One of my Sicarius thomisoides moulted today.
> 
> Can't help but imagine an enemy out of the Doom universe.
> 
> View attachment 379585


Gollomspider.
How have you sexed your Hogna?


----------



## basin79

8 legged said:


> Gollomspider.
> How have you sexed your Hogna?


Aye. She's a female. She produced a phantom sac a while ago. Can't believe how small she is. Thought she'd have at least 1 or 2 more moults left.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

This little stunner again. Had to hammer it down to 500kb so you'll not be able to pinch in without it looking awful.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

Once again had to hammer this down to 500kb so don't try to pinch in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

The waiting game.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

basin79 said:


> View attachment 396278


What are those red thing on its chelicerae


----------



## basin79

Jonathan6303 said:


> What are those red thing on its chelicerae


From what I've been able to gather they're tendons or similar that help control the chelicerae.


----------



## basin79

Nowt new so going back over my pics and I realised I haven't actually posted this one before.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

I don't think I've posted this pic before. Either way I re-edited it anyway. Brought out more details.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Now I have posted the original of this before. One of my favourite pics taken in April 2020. I went back to the drawing board and re-edited it again. Increased the light, lightened the shadows a bit. And managed to bring out more details still so the pic really does look alive. 

Gandanameno sp (adult female Velvet spider)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------

